# Preset and articulations (text techniques) browser



## dade (Dec 29, 2020)

Dear friends,
first of all Merry Christmas to all of you!

I often have to search here for what is the magic text to change the technique on a specific library (pizzicato, arco, novib, etc).
I also see questions about whether cor anglais is included in a library or not, or if mutes are supported in some brass instruments, etc.

I was wondering, would anybody be interested in an online browser for text techniques and presets for StaffPad?
I am planning to do a small online tool to do browse the supported techniques and presets by library, select a technique and check which library supports it, and of course the complete list of libraries and the instruments contained in each of them.

I just would like to know if it would be of any use for anybody before jumping into something time consuming (with a full time software related job, 2 kids , a band, and a broken wrist, I need to be cautious  )

I do not plan to make money on this, there will probably be a Donate with PayPal button just to support the BF/Christmas deal craziness... I don't need to tell you about it 

I wait for your answers here!

Davide


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 29, 2020)

Would love to have this. 
Actually, these informations should really be provided by the developers inside the App.


----------



## jadi (Dec 29, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Would love to have this.
> Actually, these informations should really be provided by the developers inside the App.


I agree, can't imagine why it is not there.


----------



## skt (Dec 29, 2020)

Most are explained in the store within the staffpad app. It's not that detailed. Basic things like arco, sus, pizz are possible, but the fact that users have to find hidden features, I think newcomers won't be able to adapt to this app. And keep in mind that each instrument can be triggered incorrectly. I don't know when it will be updated, but...
There are still many various bugs, and many false triggers. Fixing one causes bugs elsewhere. I have been using this app steadily. I think the staffpad does a professional job, but it is frowned upon by a few bugs. I think staffpad should manage, update, and inspect instruments in the store first, rather than selling new instruments. There are too many bugs.


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 1, 2021)

This is really Staffpad's job (don't get me wrong, I love the product, but quick rant ahead): they need put together not only a reference of all the articulation texts that actually trigger sample sets, but also how these triggers are mapped per sample library.

On some, articulations are not there and they decided to map an articulation to something that is there anf sounds similar (bartok pizz and col legno and pizz) some are only there on some of the grouped samples (rip articulation only on the a3 horns e. g.)... Having to meticulously map and list these ourselves is outrageous!*slams fist on table*

Anyway.

*birds, creek rushing*

Why, yes, I'd like a list like that!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 3, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> This is really Staffpad's job (don't get me wrong, I love the product, but quick rant ahead): they need put together not only a reference of all the articulation texts that actually trigger sample sets, but also how these triggers are mapped per sample library.
> 
> On some, articulations are not there and they decided to map an articulation to something that is there anf sounds similar (bartok pizz and col legno and pizz) some are only there on some of the grouped samples (rip articulation only on the a3 horns e. g.)... Having to meticulously map and list these ourselves is outrageous!*slams fist on table*
> 
> ...


I enjoy StaffPad and got it when it came out in 2015. you're welcome to call it outrageous, but my observation is this: StaffPad LTD is small company and this is as good as it gets at this point. They've pushed out a few updates this year not to mention having some of the major Sample Developers bring their add ons. I see this in other areas of the media business. Product developers with bigger teams do more stuff; smaller ones don't. David Hearns does the sales that way because the apple and Microsoft stores work for where his venture is at this point. 
I think StaffPad is a gem and I'm excited for more partnerships. This is a tool by composers for composers. My advice is go to the FB forum because users have made their own product demos playing through the articulations, highlighting problems, sharing tips, as well as showing off some cool music.


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi @jonathanparham , yeah I got it back in 2015, too. I am really enthusiastic about the whole development of Staffpad last year and found support from let's say april to august really responsive. Later on 2 months passed for specific inquiries and then later the respective problems got fixed. I waited these two months, because I realized what Staffpad is right now: a small ingenious team with a great product. 

So, all in all, I am really happy. Also, I wanted to indicate with the whimsical technical directions I sprinkled over the rant scene in this thread, that on the great scheme of things, it is not much of a problem. 

However, when I inquired with support about a list like that they couldn't even tell themselves why on earth they hadn't gotten around to compiling one (I mean, the list has to be there, otherwise how would they themselves have done the mapping?). It is, as a matter of fact, downright bananas to not provide this info. I hope they get around to compiling that list some day. I watched a bunch of videos by other users to stumble across a bit more info on articulation mapping, but that is a really clumsy and slow way to accumulate knowledge that should be there on a few reference pages in the otherwise great help section. 

And as for Facebook: I left that snake pit of a manipulative corporate walled garden in 2012 and very much enjoy my time without it. I hope that Staffpad won't end up relying on Facebook as a platform for knowledge databases and technical info


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 3, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> Hi @jonathanparham , yeah I got it back in 2015, too. I am really enthusiastic about the whole development of Staffpad last year and found support from let's say april to august really responsive. Later on 2 months passed for specific inquiries and then later the respective problems got fixed. I waited these two months, because I realized what Staffpad is right now: a small ingenious team with a great product.
> 
> So, all in all, I am really happy. Also, I wanted to indicate with the whimsical technical directions I sprinkled over the rant scene in this thread, that on the great scheme of things, it is not much of a problem.
> 
> ...


thanks for the explanation for your use of language. Hard to tell on VI Control. But yes it seems you are supportive of StaffPad. I agree that if the info was more public, meaning you don't have to go 'into' the store to see things; they might have more users. The FB StaffPad group is pretty helpful nd I believe there are some StaffPad customer service people participating.


----------

